# 66 GTO Window Fitment



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

I just finished putting new weather striping in the roof rail and doors etc. and now the glass just touches the roof rail rubber and the quarter glass edge is too close on one side and too much of a gap on the other.

How do adjust the door or glass for the correct gaps and fit?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

glass adjustment is a fine art that I have NOT mastered- the adjustment points are:
the vent window track, the bolts that hold the top window sash channel cam(the part the little rollers ride in when window goes up or down),the window front up stop, the bolts that hold the inner panel cam,and the glass rear run channel. these can all be adjusted. try putting the window all the way up and determining which way it has to tilt , if it has to tilt back then adjust the front up stop, letting the window go up more in the front. lots of trial and error to get the windows just right


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

body manual has exact procedure for each year and model car. Best to look there.


----------

